# Nashville Regulations Approved



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

http://tnne.ws/1ADQhjf

The Metro Council voted 32-0, with one abstention,* Tuesday to approve a set of regulations that will require Uber and Lyft vehicles to be insured by a commercial liability policy* and inspected regularly while also mandating background checks for drivers.

Measures, approved on a final of three council votes Tuesday, a*lso enable the city to establish a new minimum fee for Uber and Lyft drivers to charge their customers. *That, however, will be taken up at a later time by the Metro Transportation Licensing Commission, a city board that oversees taxis, limousines and consumer vehicles.

Interesting, Very interesting. Commercial policies are going to be required everywhere very shortly. Where's our buddy who think the good ole James Rivers is solid?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Another victory for State Power

How does this make you feel, Nashville resident @RideshareGuru ?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Another victory for State Power
> 
> How does this make you feel, Nashville resident @RideshareGuru ?


When regs that are actively promoted by Lyft and Uber pass, how exactly is that a show of state power? Just like when your liberal hero Elizabeth Warren made sure that all of Fidelity Investments pet provisions were inserted into the Cronybus bill. The only thing in the regulation that passed that Uber doesn't like is the possible minimum fare provision, and even that isn't yet settled. They like the insurance requirement and registration and inspection requirements because it takes responsibility off of them and puts it on the state at taxpayer expense. The cost of commercial insurance will be borne by the drivers. Also, with state registration, drivers will now have to choose a company, it is very anti-competitive. So, as usual, your "state power" got used by big corporations for their own benefit. Isn't that something you're supposed to be against? Then again, they invented the term "useful idiot" for a reason. Any other uninformed opinions you want to present?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

We'll see how the minimum fare plays out. For now I am happy that Nashville's "rideshare" vehicles will be properly insured & inspected regularly, with (I assume) stringent background checks for drivers.

As for your distinction between State and Corporate power:

_"Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power" _
― Benito Mussolini

Rest assured that everything is going according to plan.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> We'll see how the minimum fare plays out. For now I am happy that Nashville's "rideshare" vehicles will be properly insured & inspected regularly, with (I assume) stringent background checks for drivers.
> 
> As for your distinction between State and Corporate power:
> 
> ...


You really don't know what you actually believe in do you? Keep in mind that Stalin was a communist and Mussolini and Hitler were his sworn enemies. All however, were evil, murderous dictators, and all employed useful idiots such as yourself.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You really don't know what you actually believe in do you? Keep in mind that Stalin was a communist and Mussolini and Hitler were his sworn enemies. All however, were evil, murderous dictators, and all employed useful idiots such as yourself.


Do you really think Stalin didn't merge the corporate power of the USSR with the state?

In any event, your simplistic version of history is off topic. As is my more nuanced and correct one. Conversation over.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Do you really think Stalin didn't merge the corporate power of the USSR with the state?
> 
> In any event, your simplistic version of history is off topic. As is my more nuanced and correct one. Conversation over.


IOW you got owned yet again. Go listen to a sermon from your cult, lol.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

No, I'm just respectful of the RULES. You know, those things you love to ignore.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> No, I'm just respectful of the RULES. You know, those things you love to ignore.


Right, right, I see that's the case because you're the one who brought up Mussolini.......tard


----------



## rickyland27 (Aug 6, 2014)

When are these regulations supposed to take effect? I emailed support and got a lazy cut and paste answer.

*Shiann* (Uber)

Dec 19 09:31

Hi Ricky,

Thanks for reaching out about this. Many jurisdictions have not yet determined if or how to regulate innovative new services like Uber. We are actively working with the appropriate regulatory bodies to provide that clarity for our riders and partners.

That being said, you should partner with Uber in confidence. Our team has your back 100% and should you ever run into trouble as a result of your use of the Uber app, we will reimburse you for any regulatory citation received as well as provide any necessary legal support.

Best,

Shiann

*Uber Support*


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

rickyland27 said:


> When are these regulations supposed to take effect? I emailed support and got a lazy cut and paste answer.
> 
> *Shiann* (Uber)
> 
> ...


It is unclear when the regs will start being enforced as the regs approved set standards with some dates and fees set to be set at future meetings and bodies. So far, the only thing that has been implemented to my knowledge is the airport regs stating we have to pick up in the rideshare area and charge a $3.50 fee to the pax, be in trade dress, etc. Lyft and uber will communicate when the rest go into effect I'm sure. If you want to drive for them long term though, i would suggest getting the for hire endorsed license asap as it only costs $4.50 and everyone will have to comply with that one, once the official emails go out, the lines at the dmv will go on for miles. I've has over 2000 drivers in Nashville already. Add about 500 more for Lyft. And sidecar is set to jump into the market soon too.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so how many people gonna get commercial inssurance? and the cost?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

As you see Uber is becoming just another taxi company with a app to summons rides...I drove for Yellow Cab my lease was $580.00 for 7 days Would make around $2000.00 gross left me $1420.00 after lease payment. Uber take on that $2000.00 is $400.00 But my expenses with Uber are way higher then Yellow Cab...Yellow Cab I just walk away from cab..but with Uber it's my car there making money off of what a great business model to bad it won't last. People will smarten up one day. (maybe) Humans will always take the easier path always


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> As you see Uber is becoming just another taxi company with a app to summons rides...I drove for Yellow Cab my lease was $580.00 for 7 days Would make around $2000.00 gross left me $1420.00 after lease payment. Uber take on that $2000.00 is $400.00 But my expenses with Uber are way higher then Yellow Cab...Yellow Cab I just walk away from cab..but with Uber it's my car there making money off of what a great business model to bad it won't last. People will smarten up one day. (maybe) Humans will always take the easier path always


Thing is that $580 wasn't the extent of your cab expenses, you also had to pay gas, same as with your own car. So, to be fair, you start with a $180 advantage on uber before mileage depreciation. But, you also get a tax incentive at $0.555/mile driving your own vehicle. I would say that net/net, if your income is the same and you manage expenses and dead miles well, you still come out ahead with uber. Until they lower rates again anyway. But on the plus side, cabs are lowering their lease rates in response to the competition because medallion fees are also going down. Eventually cabs, uber, and lyft will be an indistinguishable commodity.


----------

